# New Hoyt Powerhawk!!!



## wilber85 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got the package yesterday...look out deer 

Hows my form?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

Very Nice!
Tell me ya got more than 2 arrows... 
I know you didn't ask, but you might want to straighten up your back and lean forward, rather than back...


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah my back is real bad in that picture.  It was after an hour or so of shootin so I was pretty worn out at that point.  I need to put a note on my riser that says LEAN FORWARD!!

And no...unfortunately two arrows is all I got...Broke the bank with this one so I got what I could and saved the rest for later haha.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 25, 2009)

I remember when I broke the bank with a new bow, I only had 3 arrows! 

You could put an arrow (or a broom handle since you only have 2 arrows) down your pants leg or taped to your side and use that to keep your back straight.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 26, 2009)

Leaning back is a symptom of another problem.....the DL is tooooooooooo long.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking about an inch long as well because your bow arm is nearly locked and you are leaning back. Some prefer a draw like that, but your accuracy usually suffers. 
I would shorten it by at least a half inch, then take new pics from head to toe and go from there.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking....you need to pull your pants up a bit. 

Congrats on the new bow!


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha i know it...

Dang things are too big.  Need to get my beer gut back!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2009)

*I would like to see.....*

you drop your release hand a little lower, around your jaw. The reason is that from your elbow all the way down your wrist and your release should make a straight line to your arrow. There should be no bend or slack in the system. Dropping your release hand will cause you to hold your head more straight up and down instead of leaning back and straighten you back. Shoulders over hips, hips over feet. Good luck


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hmmmmm*

I actuallt think if he anchored correctly and stood up straight his draw would be fine. He has more of a twist in the upper body. stand up straight and work on the anchor, be all good.



ddd-shooter said:


> I was thinking about an inch long as well because your bow arm is nearly locked and you are leaning back. Some prefer a draw like that, but your accuracy usually suffers.
> I would shorten it by at least a half inch, then take new pics from head to toe and go from there.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 26, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I actuallt think if he anchored correctly and stood up straight his draw would be fine. He has more of a twist in the upper body. stand up straight and work on the anchor, be all good.



Yeah, thats why I was reluctant to tell him that. But, he has his arm nearly locked, so there may be a 1/2 inch there...


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 26, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I actuallt think if he anchored correctly and stood up straight his draw would be fine. He has more of a twist in the upper body. stand up straight and work on the anchor, be all good.



This is mostly the issue...I was pretty tired in this picture and my form shows it.

Ill take another pic in a minute and post it.


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 26, 2009)

good lord he didnt put this pic up so you guys to pic apart his stance..  good lookin bow brother you'll love it Im sure. now get off here and go shoot a deer


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hoyt man said:


> good lord he didnt put this pic up so you guys to pic apart his stance..  good lookin bow brother you'll love it Im sure. now get off here and go shoot a deer



Its alright...before I try to get me a deer with it I would like to make sure I can hit it.  I am trying to get good form early in my bow shooting career before I develop bad habits that I will have to fix later.

As long as the criticism is constructive its appreciated!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 26, 2009)

If you get tired quickly, you might try lowering the poundage, or shooting in shorter sessions...Just focus on shooting perfectly for 5 or 6 shots, then set the bow down for a few minutes and start again.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hows this for an improvement?  My back is straighter here.

As far as getting tired, I get tired after 10 shots or so.  The bow is only on 63 lbs at the moment, but its my first bow so I guess I am just weak! 

Practice, practice, practice...I'm hoping to be able to pull 70 back no prob by the end of the season.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 26, 2009)

You will be, not that you need that to kill a deer, but keep up the work. I would shoot what is comfortable. Keep in mind you will most likely be pulling that in a tree, sometimes less is better.
You will be fine.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 26, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Leaning back is a symptom of another problem.....the DL is tooooooooooo long.




I thought that at first sight, but didnt say anything, It looks about an inch to long if it was me. Wouldnt hurt to try shorter.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Hows this for an improvement?  My back is straighter here.
> 
> As far as getting tired, I get tired after 10 shots or so.  The bow is only on 63 lbs at the moment, but its my first bow so I guess I am just weak!
> 
> Practice, practice, practice...I'm hoping to be able to pull 70 back no prob by the end of the season.



Can you see in these pics how your elbow is lower than the nock of your arrow? So there is a high spot in your form where your hand is. Your wrist is bent and not straight? K, now if you lower your release hand a little to be around your jaw line, you elbow, wrist would be in a straight line with your arrow. That is really what you want. You do not want the bend in the wrist. I wish i had a way to illistrate on your photo to show you. I might try to get some photos up to help. Remember, your peep needs to be moved in front of your eye, if you correct the things we are talking about, it might not be and you will have to move it. But the twist in your waist is gone and you looke a lot better.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 26, 2009)

63 lbs is plenty to kill a deer...and most anything else for that matter.  you use muscles to draw a bow that you don't normally otherwise use.  it'll just take a little bit of time to work your muscles up.  I would turn the poundage down so you can shoot more as opposed to shooting faster.  then gradually turn your poundage up as you build the muscles required to shoot. 

and most importantly, HAVE FUN!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, I shoot 58 pounds during the summer. During deer season, I will jack it up to a gut-wrenching 65 

Your bow arm looks really over-extended. Is your elbow locked? Most have better results with some bend in their bow arm, and it also helps avoid string slap when you put a bulky jacket on. (I also recommend a string suppressor like a STS or string tamer-makes a huge difference in vibration and noise)
When you draw back, do you have to force your head down on the string? If so, you may need to raise your peep. 
The best way for us to tell is to get a full-body picture including your feet from the side. The camera person should be facing you perfectly with no angle. 
Also, do not force your bow hand open. If that is a natural position then ok but do not force your bow hand to do anything. 
Not trying to pick, just sharing some things that helped me along...Looks 300 times better so far.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 27, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Can you see in these pics how your elbow is lower than the nock of your arrow? So there is a high spot in your form where your hand is. Your wrist is bent and not straight? K, now if you lower your release hand a little to be around your jaw line, you elbow, wrist would be in a straight line with your arrow. That is really what you want. You do not want the bend in the wrist. I wish i had a way to illistrate on your photo to show you. I might try to get some photos up to help. Remember, your peep needs to be moved in front of your eye, if you correct the things we are talking about, it might not be and you will have to move it. But the twist in your waist is gone and you looke a lot better.



I see exactly what you mean.  I'm headed to my pro shop tomorrow and might get a few things adjusted.  My girlfriend is my only shooting partner rolleyes so I will tell her to look out for this and tell me when I am going wrong.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 27, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah, I shoot 58 pounds during the summer. During deer season, I will jack it up to a gut-wrenching 65
> 
> Your bow arm looks really over-extended. Is your elbow locked? Most have better results with some bend in their bow arm, and it also helps avoid string slap when you put a bulky jacket on. (I also recommend a string suppressor like a STS or string tamer-makes a huge difference in vibration and noise)
> When you draw back, do you have to force your head down on the string? If so, you may need to raise your peep.
> ...



My elbow is mostly locked I think.  Every now and then I hit my forearm with the string (OUCHHH ).

If I turn down my DL will it help in keeping my bow arm bent?  I might turn it down by a half inch or so tomorrow.  

Also, I am consistently left on all my shots by about 6 inches.  I think the sights are sighted in pretty correctly, as two people I know who have shot it hit dead on but they are both taller than me with a longer DL.  Could a DL thats too long affect my arrow flight so that it goes to the left?

I was going to resight my pins but maybe lowering my DL will fix it.  The pro shop measured me for a 28.5 DL but I bumped it up to 29 to get a little extra speed.  Im going to ask my pro about this tomorrow.

Thanks again for the most valuable info guys!  Cant tell ya how much the nitpicking is paying off.  Weird but your advice makes me feel more comfortable than when I pulled it back naturally...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 27, 2009)

"The pro shop measured me for a 28.5 DL but I bumped it up to 29 to get a little extra speed"
Well there is a common mistake. NEVER DO THIS!! EVER!!!!!!
I would go a half inch shorter and shoot a few rounds. Then I would even try a 28" draw and see which is more comfortable for you. String slap is painful and can cause flinching. When you shoot a draw that is too long, you will often encounter this. It is one of your clues to a draw that is too long. Fixing your DL will help, but I still recommend getting a string stopper. 
You cannot go by how others shoot your bow-whether it is tuning or sighting in. It is your bow! Set it up for YOU! 
Get your draw length fixed and lower your poundage at least 5 pounds. You will have to sight-in your bow again anyway so you might as well be comfortable and learning good form is easier on lighter poundage. 
Also, check your peep. To do this, draw your bow (with the new DL) with your eyes closed. Anchor like you normally would THEN open your eyes. Your peep should line up perfectly with your sight housing. If it is not, move it so it is correct. I often adjust my peep a couple times when I purchase a new bow because it is hard to tell until you get a few hundred shots through it. If you are interested in speed, lose the tubed peep. You are losing 3-4 fps with a tube. Get a quality tubeless peep (g5 meta seems popular and is very lightweight).
For beginners, I recommend a kisser button to help you anchor the same everytime. You might want to look into it...

As far as hitting left, you could be forcing your grip open, and introducing torque into your shot. Relax your hand and let the fingers fall where they want.
You could be punching your trigger. Set your trigger for a crisp, light release and try resting your finger on the trigger and slowly let the shot break itself. 
You could just need to adjust your sights. Chase your arrow. If you hit left, move your pin left. 
Your bow could be out of tune. Try all these, and if it doesn't work, we will explain tuning. 

Always adjust your bow to YOUR comfort level. You cannot be accurate if you are not comfortable. Do not worry what everyone else is doing or how fast they shoot or how much poundage they pull. Shoot what is comfortable for you and you will outshoot them anyway 
Keep us posted!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah...I'm no pro for sure, but I was noticing in your second picture in post 16, you can see how the string is now past your nose when you draw.  With the shorter DL, you'll get that string to be right on the nose, which will be one of your 3 anchor points.

I must say, you are well on your way to having good form.  The most important thing that one needs is to realize they have room for improvement and you've demonstrated that.  Most, when confronted with poor form, will get defensive and say they've killed deer so they're not changing.

Way to go.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh...and one more thing....when you're taking additional pics, make sure your target is level with you.  It will help in having other's critique your form.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 27, 2009)

Hoyt man said:


> good lord he didnt put this pic up so you guys to pic apart his stance..  good lookin bow brother you'll love it Im sure. now get off here and go shoot a deer



In his first post he asked, "how is my form?"


DL is still too long.


----------



## Dobi (Oct 27, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Just got the package yesterday...look out deer
> 
> Hows my form?



You have it backwards in the first pic!!


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got out of the pro shop...night and day difference!! 

Lowered my DL by about an inch, lowered my # by about 5 lbs, and I am hitting dead on every time.

My form feels much more natural now.  I closed my eyes and drew the bow back, and the peep is lined up perfect when I open my eyes.  Bringing the DL down by about an inch fixed this automatically.

I dont think I could arch my back even if I wanted to now, or at least my bow doesnt encourage it like it used to.  I definitely see why you guys stressed comfort.  Seems like accuracy comes with comfort.  Before this seemed like trying to learn how to swing a golf club...but now it just feels like fun lol.

I'll post my final pics tonight.  I know you guys will notice an improvement because I sure have.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 27, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Yeah...I'm no pro for sure, but I was noticing in your second picture in post 16, you can see how the string is now past your nose when you draw.  With the shorter DL, you'll get that string to be right on the nose, which will be one of your 3 anchor points.
> 
> I must say, you are well on your way to having good form.  The most important thing that one needs is to realize they have room for improvement and you've demonstrated that.  Most, when confronted with poor form, will get defensive and say they've killed deer so they're not changing.
> 
> Way to go.



When you say one of three anchor points...what should my other 2 be?


----------



## G Duck (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad to see you doing better, it did look a little long. I myself use the corner of my mouth and tip of my nose, and my peep fits just right.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> When you say one of three anchor points...what should my other 2 be?





G Duck said:


> Glad to see you doing better, it did look a little long. I myself use the corner of my mouth and tip of my nose, and my peep fits just right.



G Duck mentioned two of them...nose, corner of mouth (that is why ddd mentioned a kisser) and the third being where you put your release hand against your face (for me, it is my index finger knuckle at the bottom of my ear).

Keep those 3 things consistent so that your form/alignment is consistent shot after shot.  Glad to hear that it is natural now that the DL is appropriate.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 27, 2009)

AWESOME!! 

Man I am so glad to hear you are doing well. It is all downhill from here. Kudos to you for taking our criticisms in a good way and bettering yourself. 
If you stumble on any more problems, let us know...


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 27, 2009)

this is exactly how constructive criticism is supposed to work.  Good job everyone.

Looking forward to seeing the pics with the newly adjusted bow!  You'll be bow-only before long!


----------



## jlmartin25 (Oct 27, 2009)

No criticism here bro. AWesome bow congrats.


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 28, 2009)

sharp lookin bow. gotta love a hoyt!


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 28, 2009)

and btw 70 will come easy.I just started shooting bows and started pulling 62 and within a month was pullin 73 easily. but 60 is plenty


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 28, 2009)

and im not sure if anyone has mentioned this. i dont feel like reading all of this but from what ive been taught, in order to be consistant you should have the string at the corner of your mouth and at the tip of your nose.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 28, 2009)

atlninja82 said:


> and btw 70 will come easy.I just started shooting bows and started pulling 62 and within a month was pullin 73 easily. but 60 is plenty



Every night I practice til I can barely pull it back anymore...my shoulders are still throbbing from last night so I am definitely working them out hard.  Looking forward to that consistent 70#.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 28, 2009)

70 will come, but I wouldnt beat myself up with it, Ive killed plenty of deer with the bow, between 60-65 #. 70# pull feels like 80# when you are up a tree in a loc on. Glad to see the DL is working better for you. Like someone said, downhill from here. Only gets better.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Just got out of the pro shop...night and day difference!!



you using b&b outdoor dayz? if so, they seem to do some decent work, but i hate the way they measure people for draw length.

ive got to take my bow back there sometime to get a quirky little tuning issue worked out. i would do it myself, but i payed them for a bow that works correctly, so they are gonna make it work correctly.

shoots good enough for now though.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Every night I practice til I can barely pull it back anymore...my shoulders are still throbbing from last night so I am definitely working them out hard.  Looking forward to that consistent 70#.



i dont believe your shoulders should be hurting. the only pain i got was in the arm i hold the bow with, on the back side of the arm between the shoulder and elbow. from what i was told, that is the spot that commonly hurts when your starting archery.

you should stop hurting after a week or two, until then, goodys extra strength powders are your friend. after the soreness goes away, 70lbs comes pretty easy at that point. when i started, my limit was 60lbs. now, i can draw 75lbs all day long.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 4, 2009)

if you need anymore help ill be glad to when i come down thsi weekend..... i got to hunt with a guy with a hoyt! pray for me guys.... cant let him bash too much on the ol reezen


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> if you need anymore help ill be glad to when i come down thsi weekend..... i got to hunt with a guy with a hoyt! pray for me guys.... cant let him bash too much on the ol reezen



the hoyt guy may bash my browning too.


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha they are all great bows!  

Never understood the whole rivalry thing...I would be just as happy with a Browning or a Mathews I think.

...but then again the Hoyt looks really cool.


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 4, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> if you need anymore help ill be glad to when i come down thsi weekend..... i got to hunt with a guy with a hoyt! pray for me guys.... cant let him bash too much on the ol reezen



Might take you up on that.  I havent shot in a week or so waiting for my shoulders to heal up a bit.  I'll wait til Saturday then hit up the range to tune in the slick tricks.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Might take you up on that.  I havent shot in a week or so waiting for my shoulders to heal up a bit.  I'll wait til Saturday then hit up the range to tune in the slick tricks.



i dont think b&b will let you shoot broadheads in their range....


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 4, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> i dont think b&b will let you shoot broadheads in their range....



Wow really?  Ah well I got a target at home I will have to tune them with.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Wow really?  Ah well I got a target at home I will have to tune them with.



probably what youll have to do. broadheads will tear a target up, QUICK!!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 4, 2009)

slick tricks are an extremely easy bh to get to fly right


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 4, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> slick tricks are an extremely easy bh to get to fly right



Thats what I have heard...and cheap! Hope B&B carries them.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Thats what I have heard...and cheap! Hope B&B carries them.



they do. three prongs below the rages.


----------

